# GTO as tow vehicle



## Txgoat (Oct 20, 2005)

I am aware that the GTO is not recommended as a tow vehicle per the owners manual but some of you have used the Monaro hitch set up to tow small trailers for gear, ect. I am wondering what the upper limit would be with this hitch. Would you be able to tow a car trailer with a small sports car and a total weight of around 3500 pounds? The GTO would sure be a classy way top arrive at the track or car show.
"I took my Cobra down the the track, hitched to the back of my 'Pontiac'"


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Txgoat said:


> "I took my Cobra down the the track, hitched to the back of my 'Pontiac'"


I think I speak for most of the people on this forum when I say. 
*
Oh, hell no!!*

Jk. Do whacha want with it, but pullin a cobra. C'mon bro, what reaction do you think you'll get on a poncho forum?  Go ask them kids over on svtperformance.com.


----------



## arch&69 (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry, I was in a bad mood earlier tx. The towing capacity is 1600kg or 3,527.39lbs.

I just take offense when someone tows w/ a muscle car. The guy who owned my 69 GTO before, towed a Chevelle to the drags with it. He spiderwebbed in a weird wire harness for the lights, and never changed tranny fluid in 15yrs, among several other unmentionables that tore the Goat up. I'm still tryin to make her right again.


----------



## fwheelerjr (Aug 15, 2006)

What about towing a 600 pound motorcycle? That shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I think you'd be fine for that, just make sure the down force on the hitch is not over 250 lbs.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Txgoat said:


> I am aware that the GTO is not recommended as a tow vehicle per the owners manual but some of you have used the Monaro hitch set up to tow small trailers for gear, ect. I am wondering what the upper limit would be with this hitch. Would you be able to tow a car trailer with a small sports car and a total weight of around 3500 pounds? The GTO would sure be a classy way top arrive at the track or car show.
> "I took my Cobra down the the track, hitched to the back of my 'Pontiac'"


Check out DJ Dannis he tows an atv with his and its not a lightweight race atv


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

*DJ Dannis in the house *



speedwrenchx10 said:


> Check out DJ Dannis he tows an atv with his and its not a lightweight race atv


I know this thread is a month old, but I just stumbled across it... Thanks for the pointer speedwrench. Let me just say that I am very picky about my GTO and would say no if I knew anything would cause or be causing damage. Before I bought the hitch, I even bought used rear tail lights with the wiring harnesses, along with the replacement black plastic that must be trimmed underneath by the hitch, so that I can restore to stock again. This is my ONLY mod. Deciding to get a trailer hitch was like deciding to have a baby . So I did some tests with a vacuum guage and did comparisons of the readings with and without a trailer. The results were a minimal 2-4 inches of vacuum lost. Not a big deal. As you can see in my display pic, I do occasionally tow my (roughly) 670 pound atv. Works great! Took the setup 740 miles with no probs up to northern Wis. Then later this summer towed the same setup over 1200 miles to northern Minnesota. (Both are round trips). I have not noticed ANY strain on the vehicle. The first long pull I rigged up the vacuum guage again so that I could train myself when to downshift since I have an M6. Knowing when to downshift is the most important part! Plus I was able to monitor how hard the engine was pulling. Got over 23 MPG at about 70MPH with the A/C on the second trip. I also pull a popup camper here and there... done about 150 miles with that setup at 16-18 MPG. I don't like to pull the popup alot, that is close to too much for me, despite it's lightweight. Check out my other thread for more details and pics:

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=8645&highlight=trailer

If you need any more help or ?s answered, I'll be happy to pitch in. :cool 

Good luck :cheers 

Dan


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

do you have any pictures of the back of the car, with the draw bar removed?

thanks


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

Gregscalade said:


> do you have any pictures of the back of the car, with the draw bar removed?
> 
> thanks


Sure, give me a day or two and I will get you those pics...

Dan


----------



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

thanks


----------

